# 1 Klick mehrer Seiten laden



## HeinerPyt (4. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe meine Seite in zwei Vertikale Frames unterteilt (heißen links und rechts). Im linken sind die Nav Buttons, im Rechten die entsprechende Page. Nun will beim klick auf einen Button sowohl den Inhalt des linken (also andere Menüpunkte) als auch die entsprechende im rechten gleichzeitig ändern. Weiß jemand ob das geht und wenn ja wie?


mfg
Heiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Hier mal ein kleines JavaScript:

```
<script language='javascript'> 
<!-- 
top.frames['links'].location='menu.html';
top.frames['rechts'].location='main.html';
//-->
</script>
```

Das Problem daran ist, dass es nicht funktioniert wenn der User im Browser JavaScript deaktiviert hat.
Eine andere Loesung dafuer faellt mir jedoch grad nicht ein.


----------



## HeinerPyt (4. April 2005)

Hi,

und wie binde ich das an den Button. Der Button ist eine gif-Datei.

mfg
Heiner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Ich glaub da hilft Dir onClick
Wie das genau geht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, JavaScript hab ich mir abgewoehnt.


----------



## versuch13 (4. April 2005)

Hi, das könnte auch z.B so aussehen:



```
<script languange="Javascript">
<!--
function Go(Url1,Url2){
 
parent.eins.location.href = Url1; 
 
parent.zwei.location.href = Url2;
 
}
//-->
</script>
 
 
<a href="javascript: Go('eins.htm','zwei.htm')">Link</a>
 
 
<iframe src="start_seite.htm" name="eins" width="550" height="250"></iframe><br>
<iframe src="start_seite2.htm" name="zwei" width="550" height="250"></iframe>
```
 

greetz


Edit: Hier einfach nochmal ein ZIP File mit einem Beispiel.


----------



## Teilzeitstudent (18. Mai 2005)

Hi,
funktioniert das ganze auch mit 3 Seiten?
Ich hab es mal probiert, hat aber nicht hingehauen. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch irgendwo einen fehler.

<script>
function main()
{
parent.rtop.location="main_top.htm"
parent.rbottom.location="main_1.htm"
parent.rbottom1.location="main_right.htm"
}
</script>
Funktionsaufruf: 

<p><a href="javascript:main()">Startseite </a></p>

danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------

